# Riding in a cast?



## maura

It's a bad idea, but you already know that. 

And yes, I've done it, multiple times. Rode with both arms in elbow length casts, and then with both in splints. Also rode with my right ankle in a splint type boot and a temporary pin. 

More recently, I rode 4 weeks after total knee replacement. And a week after knee arthroscopy, with stitches still in. 

But I'm a risk taking idiot; I am not recommending my practices as good or sound practices. 

Managed not to injure myself further, but doesn't mean that the potential to do so wasn't there. 

Doesn't make it a good idea.

Really comes down to your judgement and what your tolerance for risk and reinjury is.


----------



## elleng0728

I had a similar injury and was told absolutely not for at least 6 weeks. Not fun but I didn't want to screw things up either.


----------



## QHriderKE

I broke my left arm, both bones in my forearm to be exact. I managed to be able to ride and rope at brandings with my cast. It was tough, but I managed. I also was playing badminton days after I broke it as well. I'm riding right now with almost everything torn in my knee. 

It's your body, your choice.


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: Maura, you sound like me. Broken arm? No problem, back on a horse 3 days later with a half cast and full external fixator there. Badly sprained ankle with torn muscles and tendons? No biggie, just wrap it in an ace bandage and keep working/riding on it. Pinched nerve in the back? Doesn't matter if I can't breathe, I just make the horse stand still for a couple of minutes when I feel like I'm going to pass out from lack of oxygen LOL.

Anyway, I can't offer anything further than what Maura has said, just be aware of the risk you are taking and it is up to you to decide whether the risk is worth it or not.


----------



## Endiku

Haha, I guess it was decided for me. Mom made my call my trainer and as HIM if he thought it was an ok idea and he's like 'You WHAT? How'm I supposed to eat my ****** dinner tonight if I don't have anyone to give lessons to?!' turns out someone else called today as well with a dislocated elbow XD He says absolutely no riding his horses though for two weeks atleast, then I can get back on if I don't give him so much as a grimace when I'm tacking up and riding  

At our farm though? Pft. I'm going out to ride _today. _Life doesn't stop for broken people!


----------



## Saddlebag

Here's a possible scenario - you come off and the forces of impact cause a new fracture where the cast ends as the bone is unsupported.


----------



## Endiku

Very possible, Saddlebag. I know that its risky to ride when injured, but its something that I think I need to do atleast a little. I can't be out of riding for ANOTHER 6-8 weeks, seeing that I just got off of suspension for a surgery. The horses that I work would suffer for it. I won't be taking my reining lessons for a few weeks, but I will be atleast walk/trot/loping some of our trainees atleast twice a week. There just really isn't much of a way to get around it unfortunately.


----------



## nvr2many

Do itttttttttttttt!!!


----------

